# Removing Shaft Adaptors



## Region3 (Dec 12, 2016)

I know there's a few here that change shafts quite often as experiments so I guess you must be doing this yourself, so as per the title, to those who do this, how do you do it?

Is there a secret 'knack' without a puller, or is that the only way?

I have a heat gun and have pulled a steel shaft no problem, but I've only ever tried one graphite shaft and it didn't go well.

It'd be nice to be able to ignore what it's come out of when searching for a new one to try.


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2016)

our pro stripped one off for me recently just using heat, destroyed the adaptor but came off the shaft clean to enable the right adaptor to go on. expect having a puller is optimal though


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2016)

I think a shaft puller is essential for graphite shafts as any twisting motion will damage the fibres at the end of the shaft. You may get away with it if you were planning to tip trim the shaft but in that case I would be inclined to just trim the shaft anyway and buy a new adapter.


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

its very easy to do without destroying the adapter.   the ferrel cant be saved though.   

you take the srew out the head and before you put it in the shaft you put on a large washer.   the washer is what goes into the shaft puller rather than the tip.   using a heat gun you can soften the glue,  remove the adapter,  drill out the glue and fit another shaft.    actually done one this morning


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2016)

Excellent tip Dave using a large washer, cheers!


----------



## Region3 (Dec 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			its very easy to do without destroying the adapter.   the ferrel cant be saved though.   

you take the srew out the head and before you put it in the shaft you put on a large washer.   the washer is what goes into the shaft puller rather than the tip.   using a heat gun you can soften the glue,  remove the adapter,  drill out the glue and fit another shaft.    actually done one this morning
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if I could do it without going to the expense of getting a shaft puller.


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I was wondering if I could do it without going to the expense of getting a shaft puller.
		
Click to expand...

no mate.   even with a shaft puller it requires a soft touch.   what adapter are we talking about?


----------



## Region3 (Dec 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			no mate.   even with a shaft puller it requires a soft touch.   what adapter are we talking about?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know yet.

Re my other thread about shafts, if I could remove adaptors myself I could ignore whatever was currently fitted to the shafts listed on ebay.


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Don't know yet.

Re my other thread about shafts, if I could remove adaptors myself I could ignore whatever was currently fitted to the shafts listed on ebay.
		
Click to expand...

dont let the adapter put you off.   most shafts are sold by pros that might do it for free before sending or your local club fitter would charge you about Â£5 for removing one.


----------



## Lump (Dec 12, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I was wondering if I could do it without going to the expense of getting a shaft puller.
		
Click to expand...

it can be done pal, done 10+ shaft pulls without a puller on graphite shafts with adaptors, all perfectly with zero issues.

Heat adaptor, use screw in adaptor to sit in teeth of a pair of pliers, stand on pliers with both feet and pull straight up. (I'd advise wearing shoes while doing this and doing in on a surface you can't damage with the screw head.)


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

Lump said:



			it can be done pal, done 10+ shaft pulls without a puller on graphite shafts with adaptors, all perfectly with zero issues.

Heat adaptor, use screw in adaptor to sit in teeth of a pair of pliers, stand on pliers with both feet and pull straight up. (I'd advise wearing shoes while doing this and doing in on a surface you can't damage with the screw head.)
		
Click to expand...

I'm in no way disputing what your saying but i have had two shafts snap on me that i suspect weren't pulled properly.   just something to consider when it only costs a fiver to have one professionally removed


----------



## Lump (Dec 12, 2016)

where/ho did they snap? While pulling with a puller?
I've been stood next to a pro while pulling a shaft, he snapped the shaft at the adaptor of a brand new club. 
I trust myself more than a mars bar seller.

Your advice is sage, but it can be done without a puller all the same.


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

Lump said:



			where/ho did they snap? While pulling with a puller?
I've been stood next to a pro while pulling a shaft, he snapped the shaft at the adaptor of a brand new club. 
I trust myself more than a mars bar seller.

Your advice is sage, but it can be done without a puller all the same.
		
Click to expand...

they snaped in use at the exact point they enter the club.   one was a oban devotion too!!!!


----------



## hovis (Dec 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			they snaped in use at the exact point they enter the club.   one was a oban devotion too!!!!
		
Click to expand...

mars bar seller!!!   &#128512;   literally pissed my pants. 
i mean a club bulider rather than a range ball collector!! &#128512;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			I'm in no way disputing what your saying but i have had two shafts snap on me that i suspect weren't pulled properly.   just something to consider when it only costs a fiver to have one professionally removed
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Had a Black Tie professionally pulled & installed in another adapter. After a few weeks the tip just disintegrated. Fortunately, the Black Tie is stiff for a long way towards the tip & I had it tip trimmed, added a 1" extender & it worked absolutely fine.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 20, 2016)

Lump said:



			where/ho did they snap? While pulling with a puller?
I've been stood next to a pro while pulling a shaft, he snapped the shaft at the adaptor of a brand new club. 
I trust myself more than a mars bar seller.

Your advice is sage, but it can be done without a puller all the same.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not a rather derogatory view? 

Our pro is far more than a Mars bar seller. He's the life blood of the club and more importantly he's a good friend. Each to their own though.


----------



## hovis (Dec 21, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Is that not a rather derogatory view? 

Our pro is far more than a Mars bar seller. He's the life blood of the club and more importantly he's a good friend. Each to their own though.
		
Click to expand...

another sensitive do gooder.   he's clearly joking and if he wasn't,  he isn't talking about your mate is he!!


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ive done a few with out a puller i use a piece of wood/baton and drill a hole in it. i then put a bolt through the wood with a washer into the screw adaptor. Then heat the adaptor stand on the wood and pull straight up.Pretty easy really


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 23, 2016)

hovis said:



			another sensitive do gooder.   he's clearly joking and if he wasn't,  he isn't talking about your mate is he!!
		
Click to expand...


Certainly no "sensitive do gooder". 

Comes across as derogatory not joking or sarcastic in any way I read it. Still it is the season of good will I'm sure the golf professionals will see the funny side of it.


----------

